# Starting Weight Pull- Harness Question!



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

It's time (past due, really) to start training the Garp-a-tron for WP. From what I've read, it seems like a waste to get anything other than a BDD harness. BUT, he's only 15 months (and 70 pounds after dinner). He really hasn't grown much in a while. However, I really don't want to need to buy another. I doubt he has much growing left to do, probably just going to fill out a little judging by the loose skin that just appeared around his neck. 

Would it be worth it to order the BDD harness for training now? Is there enough wiggle room that he could fill out a bit more and still fit it? Or should I hold off? Go with something else til he's matured more?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd get one that fits him now as he likely won't be growing much more. It's worth it to get a good well-fitting harness now. I see on their site they have one for dogs 65-75 lbs. Maybe you can find one secondhand?
http://www.weightpullharness.com/BuyItNow.html


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I"m so sorry I just saw this!!!

At 15 months he'll fill out but should be good to go ahead and invest in a BBD. Just let Missy know you think he'll fill out a bit more so she makes it a bit on the loose side. 

And I'll 100% stand behind BDD over any other harness out there. You will NOT be disappointed in your investment!


----------

